# Mayhem on MMA Hour



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

This was HARD to watch.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Saw it as well... That dude needs some HELP but I don't think he realizes or wants it...

Going off like that on Ariel (Or any reporter for that matter) is unacceptable and just plain sad.

I hope someone makes him see sense soon :/


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

That was just sad to watch. He needs help really bad.


----------



## Mike28 (Aug 11, 2010)

Wow..... Man he has some serious issues.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

His jaw being clenched like that is pretty much textbook drug use too (wow, when did I get so conservative? ). Ariel owned the shit out of him a few times...like always haha.

"You look exactly the same as Mayhem"
"You should see me naked"
"I'd rather not"

First time I've seen Ariel get pissed off aswell. You could tell that he was starting to hate Mayhem, but I guess that's part of the job dealing with pro fighters and stuff.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

That was awkward...

Not sure if he was trying to be character or really is ****ed up.

Either way, he needs someone he trusts to have a sit down with him and get told some home truths.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

I usually don't bash people with apparent mental disease.

But Mayhem is a dick. Ariel booked him. Ariel had to of talked to him beforehand. He must have been semi normal and responding to Mayhem the fighter who is promoting a movie. 

He books him and he comes on with this stupid character. Notice how he still tries to promote the shit out of his movie. I feel he likes to get all the attention from being so ridiculous now that he is no longer and MMA fighter. 

He may have issues, but he is a dick on purpose to add to it.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Also weird that one would fly from California to New York just to do that?

Sad


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Sorry Kevin James, but this dude doesnt deserve my cinema money. TO 1 CHANNEL!


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

This dude needs help.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

Needs to take some advice from Ellis and goto rehab.


----------



## kickstar (Nov 12, 2009)

Maybe, he is trying to promote movie like Sacha Baron Cohen promote his... I hope that's a case... But i think it's not, man this was very sad to watch..He need help..


----------



## kickstar (Nov 12, 2009)




----------



## rallyman (Mar 15, 2010)

personally really feel sorry for the guy.

and if that was promoting the movie well you just turned me of seeing it.


----------



## orangekoolaid (May 5, 2011)

Wow, if serious... Mayhem is really ****ed..


edit- watched the rest... mayhem is really ****ed...


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Rehab.. All i got to say. You can see from the thumbnail on the OP that he didn't look normal.


----------



## BigPont (Nov 19, 2007)




----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Wow, Lucky Patrick was right, take off the clothes and they are completley different people.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

he's gakked out of his mind. 

luckily, he looks pretty healthy. hopefully he hasn't gone too far to come around and write a book about it or something.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Made it a min in...Thats it


----------



## Fang (Jan 4, 2007)

I have no idea what I just watched.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Wow, that was tragic. He has Gotta be on something.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

I think it was a joke, like joaquin phoenix. No matter what don't break character, he probably likes being an actor more than a fighter. He probably put something under his lip, a small cotton ball or something. He was trying to play it up and Ariel didn't go along with it at all because he didn't expect him to be promoting it so much.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Last time he was on Rogans podcast he was saying he'd gotten addicted to chewing tobacco, pretty sure that's what that was. 

Either way, dude is obviously projecting some serious Shit. I hope he isn't too ****ed. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Well he did a shit job of promoting it. With Sasha, cool, it makes sense because Sasha is the star. When you're playing a jobber who's entire role got shown in the trailers, spamming legitimate interviews with it is just going to turn people away.

A lot of people said they didnt want to watch HCTB because it seemed a bit stupid...and now Mayhem is making himself the promotor...nuff said.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

what a dick


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

.... what the **** was that?


In my professional opinion, he's definitely on something... and it's not chewing tobacco.


----------



## Jumanji (Mar 30, 2011)

Scary thing is if something sets him off, he could probably beat someone to death. Not good at all.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

Jumanji said:


> Scary thing is if something sets him off, he could probably beat someone to death. Not good at all.


if he wasn't acting, yeah, he is borderline schizo and his screaming at Ariel was pretty scary. Hopefully you're not right because give him some booze and he'd kick in someone's head on a curb.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Did he say

"Thanks alot JEW"??/


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Here is the Reaction video btw.

Crazy stuff.


----------



## Azumo (Feb 8, 2011)

SideWays222 said:


> Here is the Reaction video btw.
> 
> Crazy stuff.


I've never really seen Ariel 'speachless'. He's the last person who has trouble putting his thoughts together and Mayhem pretty much left him in awe. 

The guy's just in bewilderment about what happened. Mayhem looked like he was on some kind of drug too. 

Poor Ariel :confused05:


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> Did he say
> 
> "Thanks alot JEW"??/


Yeah he did. he also said "There is a *** parade blocking the street"

*** - _ a racial slur for an Italian or person of Italian heritage. It is often said that this term comes from "With Out Papers" or "Working On Pavement," but it actually comes from the Italian word "guappo", meaning a swaggerer, pimp, or ruffian._

Totally lost all respect for Mayhem, he's gone from being entertaining and funny to being a total dick. It all started going downhill after TUF.


----------



## CaptainCrunch (Feb 11, 2012)

That was horrible to watch. He could be bipolar or something similar and going through a manic phase. 
Seems he a complete lack of awareness for his behaviour and how he is percieved, if thats the case I hope he gets the right help, it can be a very diffuclt illness to identify.


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

This guy has some serious issues. Man, what was up with that? 

Dana said Miller did some crazy shit backstage after his fight at UFC 146. And the church incident a month or two back... I seriously suspect Miller is a freakin' nutcase.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

Killz said:


> Yeah he did. he also said "There is a *** parade blocking the street"
> 
> *** - _ a racial slur for an Italian or person of Italian heritage. It is often said that this term comes from "With Out Papers" or "Working On Pavement," but it actually comes from the Italian word "guappo", meaning a swaggerer, pimp, or ruffian._
> 
> Totally lost all respect for Mayhem, he's gone from being entertaining and funny to being a total dick. It all started going downhill after TUF.


Why lose all respect for a guy who has obviously had a serious mental break down because of the downfall of his MMA career and is clearly under the influence of drugs.

You lose all respect for a guy like that?

I feel compassion for a guy like that. I've always liked Mayhem and he's always made me laugh, especially on TUF when he clowned Bisping on a few ocassions.

I hope he pulls through this, because he's obviously in a very dark place. Get better Mayhem.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

GrappleRetarded said:


> Why lose all respect for a guy who has obviously had a serious mental break down because of the downfall of his MMA career and is clearly under the influence of drugs.
> 
> You lose all respect for a guy like that?
> 
> ...


Because I dont respect people who openly use racist slurs in telivised interviews, regardless of their mental state.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

Killz said:


> Because I dont respect people who openly use racist slurs in telivised interviews, regardless of their mental state.


You must hate Chael Sonnen then.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

GrappleRetarded said:


> You must hate Chael Sonnen then.


I wouldnt call my self a fan, no.

Just because you don't respect someone doesn't mean you hate them. There is a vast VAST difference between respect and hate.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

Killz said:


> I wouldnt call my self a fan, no.
> 
> Just because you don't respect someone doesn't mean you hate them. There is a vast VAST difference between respect and hate.


True, but I still wouldn't lose respect for some one after their career has been flipped upside down and they have turned to drugs as an aid for their depression. That's me though, probably because I know people that have had their lives flipped upside down and have turned to alcohol and drugs and whilst under the influence have transformed into completely different people. I can't judge people for things like that, because I don't really know what they're going through.


----------



## Tiptup (Mar 12, 2012)

So mayhem was trying to stay in character. Unfortunately he didn't have the wit to pull this off. If he was funny and sharp I'm sure he would have pulled it off. Then he decided to go big or go home and he did both.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

GrappleRetarded said:


> You must hate Chael Sonnen then.


When did Chael make racist slurs towards Anderson or im guessing you are talking about the Nogs???

The only time i didnt like when Chael said something was when he said that thing about the kids playing in the mud. But i still cant recall him using words like Jew or whatever.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

SideWays222 said:


> When did Chael make racist slurs towards Anderson or im guessing you are talking about the Nogs???
> 
> The only time i didnt like when Chael said something was when he said that thing about the kids playing in the mud. But i still cant recall him using words like Jew or whatever.


Can I ask why you leave numerous question marks after every question you ask????Is one not enough or some thing lol???

Chael didn't use a specific word, but he ripped on an entire nation when he started describing the kids playing in the mud. Not that I'm bothered about it or any thing, I think Chaels antics are quite funny.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> When did Chael make racist slurs towards Anderson or im guessing you are talking about the Nogs???
> 
> The only time i didnt like when Chael said something was when he said that thing about the kids playing in the mud. But i still cant recall him using words like Jew or whatever.


On numerous occasions he generalized that the Brazilian people were thick and uncivilized. The same as Silva calling all Americans inbred trailer trash.

For the record... I lol'd.:shame02:


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

GrappleRetarded said:


> Can I ask why you leave numerous question marks after every question you ask????Is one not enough or some thing lol???
> 
> Chael didn't use a specific word, but he ripped on an entire nation when he started describing the kids playing in the mud. Not that I'm bothered about it or any thing, I think Chaels antics are quite funny.


NO YOU CANT ASK!!!! :angry04:

Lol just kidding. Uhh tbh im not really too sure. I was thinking about it and i cant find a real answer. At this point i think its just out of habit.

Yea i find Chael pretty funny. But the one time i did have a problem with the guy it was when he said that Mud/Kids thing. I found that in very bad taste.


That said if Chael went around calling people the N word or Jew and what not then i wouldnt like him at all.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

dunno... to me it seems like a weird attempt at promoting the movie.

don't read too much into it.


thought: Jew is the only word that is both a racial slur, and the proper name for a group of people.  And "The N word" is just stupid.... as Louis CK said by you saying or writing "the N word", you're making me say it in my head... and making me feel bad. Take some responsibility and say the damn thing yourself.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

hellholming said:


> dunno... to me it seems like a weird attempt at promoting the movie.
> 
> don't read too much into it.
> 
> ...


I say a bunch of ****ED up sht in my head.

I dont feel bad for none of it.

Aslong as it dont make its way to my tongue and in-front of my lips. WE GOOD! 


And quiet frankly the reason i said N-Word is because i didnt/dont want to get banned for writing it out....


And i always thought the fact that "Jap" is considered racist is weird to me. I say that word to shorten Japanese all the time. 0_0

In Example: He looks Jap to me.


And yeah i know.... how sad is it that i have to shorten the word Japanese out.


----------



## Purgetheweak (Apr 23, 2012)

I'm listening to the interview right now... It's just kinda confusing, especially when you can't see it. Can't tell whether he's trying to be a character or if he's just gone off the deep end..


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Mayhem has responded on twitter:


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

What the.. :confused03:


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

It wasn't too bad until after Ariel wanted to actually interview Mayhem and he stayed in character. Although it was kind of funny that Mayhem made a joke about him being found naked. It was more and more difficult once Mayhem wouldn't break character.


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

Life B Ez said:


> It was more and more difficult once Mayhem wouldn't break character.


You think this was Mayhem putting on a show? Nah man, he's been goofy and unpredictable in interviews before, but he looked seriously messed up, and when he yelled "Don't call me Mayhem!" I got chills, that was the shout of a man with some serious demons.

I'm in the camp that says get well soon Mayhem. He is obviously not a bad dude deep down inside, but he has some very serious issues.

Rogan will probably comment on this on his upcoming podcast. Mayhem has been on before and they are good friends.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Well, after watching that train wreck, I now what to see this monstrosity he's filmed. It'll be gloriously horrible.

Considering how many people watch X Factor to see the loonies make fools of themselves, maybe Patrick is onto something.


----------



## TISGBA (Oct 9, 2012)

I thought Mayhem was just having a laugh/comedy in his own way.

If Ariel Sharon wanted sensationalism then he got it, and as a reporter, he hit the jackpot.

I think they are 'loving it'.



luckbox said:


> You think this was Mayhem putting on a show? Nah man, he's been goofy and unpredictable in interviews before, but he looked seriously messed up, and when he yelled "Don't call me Mayhem!" I got chills, that was the shout of a man with some serious demons.
> 
> I'm in the camp that says get well soon Mayhem. He is obviously not a bad dude deep down inside, but he has some very serious issues.
> 
> Rogan will probably comment on this on his upcoming podcast. Mayhem has been on before and they are good friends.


If Mayhem wasn't acting then his behaviour was commensurate with psychosis and violent schizophrenia.

If he has those medical issues then you can expect him to be sectioned and say bye bye to fighting.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

So you're wondering if the guy who took off his clothes and wrecked a church with a fire extinguisher may or may not have a medical issue?


----------



## TISGBA (Oct 9, 2012)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> So you're wondering if the guy who took off his clothes and wrecked a church with a fire extinguisher may or may not have a medical issue?


Publicity stunt? People have done worse.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

TISGBA said:


> Publicity stunt? People have done worse.


Who are these people that have done worse?


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

when's Joe Rogan's next podcast? He's the only one that will really know for sure and he'll definitely bring it up. 125000 people have seen this now, someone's going to bring it up to Joe.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Budhisten said:


> Mayhem has responded on twitter:


Ariel made him look like such an idiot??

Ariel hardly said anything...


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

Budhisten said:


> Mayhem has responded on twitter:


:confused03: The only one who made Mayhem look like an idiot is Mayhem. Or Lucky Patrick...whatever.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

TISGBA said:


> Publicity stunt? People have done worse.


What publicity? Definitely not for the movie. Definitely not for his fight career.

That makes no sense.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

He also posted this on twitter.




> Suck a dike @arielhelwani #Patrick tells the truth, and you can't handle it bitch


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

well, now that his fighting career is on hold, he got people talking about him again. I bet that's what he wanted.


----------



## evzbc (Oct 11, 2006)

They _say_ all publicity is good publicity but in this case I disagree.

Miller had some credibility before all of this. And as a fan who saw and respected him from his time as a coach on TUF, I'm very disappointed by his actions on The MMA Hour.

Now I just wish he'd go away. I don't even want to see him get beaten up ...he's like a child that wants attention that you just don't even want to look at.

Go suck a shamrock _Jason_.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

Dude's on some nasty ass drugs.


----------



## Glothin (Jun 8, 2010)

He purposefully played a character In this interview. Smart? No. Cool? No.

Get him hundreds of threads on the interwebs? Yes.

So much hate ITT. He thought something was cool that wasn't, he probably has substance or emotional problems. Most people do at some point in their lives.


----------



## Atilak (Nov 24, 2009)

Seriously no one backing up Miller on that one?

He was pretty sharp up until the point when Ariel desperatly wanted to bring Mayhem back. I totally see why Miller feels that Ariel ****ed it up. He should just let him be Patrick.

I think that people dont appretiate how hard is to do what Miller did without laughing and screwing it up. He played Patrick - stupid character from propably stupid movie. That dont take away from the fact that he played the role right way :thumb02:

I just had grin on my face whole time. Ariel was hilariously helpless. I dont know why he just try be all serious. 

I think people view this situation from wrong point. Try view it like this:
Only decent analogy comes to my mind - Dice Clay. You would kick him to the teeth if he is real person and dont want to even talk to him. But he is funny on stage. Mayhem decided to use MMA Hour as his stage for silly Patrick character because he propably thought that Ariel can handle it. Unfourtunately he was wrong(Mayhem) and Ariel refused to play along.

About racist jokes. Are you all really that freaking sensitive? Whats is wrong call someone Jew when he is a Jew?  I dont get it. You americans(mostly) and your silly sensitivity about words. "magic words" (thank you JR for that term) 
I had feeling that on MMA forum people wouldnt be so sensitive. I was wrong.

Edit: There is a possibility that Im wrong and he was not playing. In that case he is just lost and I feel sorry for him but I doubt it. That tweet more confirms my theory. I wonder what Joe will say about it. I hope he will say something


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

Atilak said:


> Seriously no one backing up Miller on that one?
> 
> He was pretty sharp up until the point when Ariel desperatly wanted to bring Mayhem back. I totally see why Miller feels that Ariel ****ed it up. He should just let him be Patrick.
> 
> ...


It'd be good marketing if it was remotely funny.

This ... was just creepy.


----------



## duckyou666 (Mar 17, 2011)

Sure, I bet Mayhem is a bit of a druggy and he is clearly disturbed. But..., I don't see anything that would be unexpected from him at all. His eyes were clear and he was attentive, so that kinda does away with the thought that he was high. Granted, I think he took the whole staying in character thing a bit far, but when has Mayhem not taken things too far? I really don't understand what all this, "he's mental,", "he's a druggie,", "he needs to lay off," talk is. All of that may be true, but what I saw was just Mayhem being Mayhem.


----------



## Fieos (Mar 26, 2007)

Just made me think of...


----------

